# Recurrent miscarriage with#2



## Devonrocks (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi ladies, 

It's my first time posting on this board. I was just wondering if there is anyone similar to me?

I have a beautiful dd who is 4, she was born in 2011. We have been ttc #2 since May 2014. I have had 1 mc and 1 mmc since then and 3 cps. I'm staying pregnant for less and less time.

I have started to go down the immune testing route but i just don't know what to do and would love to speak to anyone similar, I'm ttc naturally.

It's such a lonely road, all my friends have 2 or 3, I just don't understand why we can't!

Xx


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi, I am very sorry that you are going though. I can't help much with my personal experiences, but wrong implantation might cause mcs. Pre-implantation genetic screening PGS NGS is used to detect it. Hope this helps. xx


----------



## sarahjones76 (May 27, 2010)

Yes yes me Devonrocks .....( hangs head.   )

I am 40 and we have been trying just 2 years. I have just had my 4th miscarriage and the foetus is now being tested for abnormalities. This last pregnant we were being treated for assumed blood clotting problems...so low dosage of aspirin and cyclogest pessaries. Now they think on the next pregnant to try prednisone which it seems is a treatment for the natural killer cell.

It is such a lonely road Isn't it? ( and I have lots of friends!) I have 1 friend who will be due just before I should have been .....just to add to my pain.  What was  cps sorry (never posted on here before)? I am so sorry for your losses, I hope that you can do like us and distract yourselves with some nice things ...we went  totally overboard for our little girl's 2nd birthday for instance!!

Sending cyber hugs

Xx


----------

